# 37gal. SPS tank



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Every now and then we get rewarded in this hobby. I have helped other hobbyist in the past to put there tanks together, but of me this was the first time someone came to me and said this is what I have do your thing. A true vet to this hobby "dwref" gave me this shot, Thanks my friend...About the tank it's a 37gal that's shaped like a box this made it a lot of fun.

The tank will only have one power head(Vortech mp 10) and the return for flow. So the tank had to stay open so there where no dead spots. Another thing to conceder was piece placement down the line. So this is the idea



We drilled 1/2in holes all over this piece of flat rock so when it come time to place coral we will glue the frag on to small pieces of Acrylic Rods and place them in the holes. And then cemented this piece to it's base.

This is what we used to bond these pieces together.





This is the next level it has a rounder base and another flat piece on top of that. Like trying to put the round peg in the square hole, because the second level was so flat we had to run a 6in piece of rod through both pieces to hold them together and then drilled holes all over that piece. bonded all of them together and put them in the tank.

Added another piece to the side for some more frag placement this is a pic from the side.

And this is the tank after it was all done and the water cleared up. The light system is a 20in 150watt HQI MH and the way it set up there are no shaded spots and since it's all going to be all SPS' there will be no bad placement in this tank anywhere. I'm interested in hearing what my peers think. Thanks


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

That looks awesome! Like natural table top formations. Really cool setup


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

ladyonyx said:


> That looks awesome! Like natural table top formations. Really cool setup


Thanks.


----------

